# Fish smell



## Vizmom

For the past couple of weeks my female has been licking her behind frequently and has a fishy smell. She is a little over a year old and is spayed. I have noticed a slight discharge from her backside but it is clear, yet it too smells fishy. It is not her food as we have been using the same food (and it is not a fish based formula) for over 6 months. 

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## bamcisman

She probably needs her anal glands expressed by a vet.


----------



## redrover

Sounds like her anal glands. For whatever reason, that stuff smells kinda fishy!

Has she had soft stools lately? If they're too soft, her glands are unable to express on their own (they require the pressure from firmer stools), which is why she might lick at it, or start scooting. She might also have allergies, which can cause some anal gland problems to pop up. In the spring, my dog's are always a little problematic, since has has some seasonal allergy right around then.

The fluid is clear, so that's good! If she's having problems expressing her glands, you can take her to the vet or even a good groomer that is capable of expressing them. You can even have them show you how to do it, if it's something you're willing to take care of on your own.


----------



## Vizmom

Thanks all!! We just went to the vet 2 weeks ago for her check up! This didn't start until after that!! BOO!!! Oh well, looks like we are headed back. 

Her stools start out firm but then appear to get soft. Would adding some additional fiber to her diet help too?


----------



## finch

Vizmom said:


> Would adding some additional fiber to her diet help too?



Yes it helps a lot. We add a sprinkle of psyllium husk powder to their food in the morning and evening and it has really helped this problem in our three dogs (our 2 females had it the worst). Just be careful to not add too much and I have read it is better dry than wet.

Also - most groomers will express anal glands too - no need for a vet visit. It typically costs $8-12 to have them do it.


----------



## Vizmom

Thanks!! 

Like the groomer idea!! Just shelled out enough to the vet!! 

Will try the powder option too! I was reading to give her prunes but I believe I read in the past that anything in the grape/raisin family was not good for dogs.


----------



## mswhipple

You are right. Stay away from raisins, grapes, etc. 

It sounds like anal gland problems, all right. Viszlas, unfortunately, are prone to them. My dog, Willie, had a really stubborn anal gland infection back in the fall of 2011. It took three different courses of antibiotics to finally clear it up. If having the groomer express her anal glands doesn't help, get back to the Vet right away.


----------



## redrover

Pumpkin is our personal cure-all for poop problems. Too soft? Too hard? Add a dollop of canned pumpkin to each meal, and within 36 hours, all is well! Plus it's really cheap!

I usually keep a can or two on hand. You can freeze it once you've opened the can, but I usually just refrigerate the leftovers and continue to add it to his food until it's all gone. It's so inexpensive that it's no big deal, plus Jasper loves it. Make sure it's plain pumpkin, and not pumpkin pie filling. Easy peasy!


----------



## datacan

Anal glands are really easy to express... they do smell nasty but the smell goes away fast since anal gland juice, for the most part, is water soluble. We do it at shower time (it doesn't smell when washed away) two or three times a year.

If anyone feels adventurous... there is no feeling like the first time  I use some of the money I save to donate to a local shelter and currently saving up for a proper pulling/trecking harness for Sam. http://howlingdogalaska.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24&products_id=98


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJStqOPCFdA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQFDOzbBVrw&feature=related


----------



## threefsh

We give Riley sweet potatoes for extra fiber.  She had leaky anal glands on our couch the other day (we just ran out of sweet potatoes a few days ago) - time to restock our veggies!


----------



## Angie NG

Hi everyone, 

We have a similar thing going on with Bella, she has cream coloured discharge and the smell I can't really explain. Fishy hormonal smell is all I can describe. She is only 15 weeks, any thoughts guys? Thank you in advance, this forum is a great help to me when I haven't a clue. Your all so helpful.


----------



## texasred

Angie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have a similar thing going on with Bella, she has cream coloured discharge and the smell I can't really explain. Fishy hormonal smell is all I can describe. She is only 15 weeks, any thoughts guys? Thank you in advance, this forum is a great help to me when I haven't a clue. Your all so helpful.


If I remember right Bella was having soft stools. When stools are soft or runny the glands are not expressed naturally.


----------



## adrino

Just pulled this thread back because I think Elza had some discharge a few times in the last 3 days. 
She has normal firm stools (except once this week when she had one soft) and I don't really understand why this thing just popped up. Sometimes all of a sudden she would start to lick her bum and then I can smell it too. Today just as I was walking with her she stopped and licked her bum, when we got back I could still smell it so I had to clean her, it looked like it was on her hair... 

She's been on antibiotics for other reasons for more than a week now and I wonder if there could be any connection to that. 
Did anyone noticed this before?


----------



## lilyloo

Ugh Ruby is having fishy smell issues as well. She did it the other night in bed with us and it woke us up! She will also do it if she gets startled.

We expressed them a few weeks ago and it helped for a bit, but now it's back.


----------



## adrino

Hm, now you mention it just before it happened she got attacked by a nasty dog. She was running around like crazy with her tail between her legs and this dog was just going for her. Stupid owner was in no control whatsoever!!! I tried to quickly call her to get away and I think she finally snapped at the other dog which slowed her/him down a bit and the owner shouted at it finally!  just a minute or so later she stopped to lick her bum. 

Strange... 

My pointer used to have loads of problems with her anal glands and the vet eventually said its better to have it out so she had a small operation to remove them. 

I wonder if we start to express it then we have to do it all the time after that.


----------



## threefsh

Cooper has this issue in the car EVERY time we go on a long trip. I think it must be anxiety/stress related.


----------



## hotmischief

I am surprised that Cooper gets stressed in the car when he has Riley to give him comfort.

If you think it is stress related, as it only happens in the car why not try Adaptil spray. Adrino had great success using it on Elza in the car and I have since recommended it to two friends who have also had great success with it.

You might find it on ebay.


----------



## adrino

Ok, so it seems it can be stress related. 
Although twice it happened while she was asleep on the sofa next to me and she would wake up and start to lick herself. 

What is a healthy colour of the discharge?  :-X 
So at least I know when we have a problem... 
I'm going to leave it for now to see what happens if it goes away once we stopped the antibiotics. 

*threefsh* I would definitely suggest for you the Adaptil Dap Spray. All you need to do is spray it in the car 10 minutes before you leave every time you go out with Riley and Cooper. Both ways of course... : Before you know it he will be cured!


----------



## Emily1970

Riley has had anal gland problems since he was small whether his poo is firm or soft. We kept shelling out $30 to have the vet do it every other week. His one side had chunky white stuff in it continually and it had to be done often to keep it from blocking. The vet finally took the time and taught me to do it. (i'm the only one in our family with a stomach strong enough for figure). We went from having to do it that often to just once in awhile now. I put yogurt on the boys food and this seems to help with the gas and digestive issues. Like DataCan said, it's really easy and only takes a few minutes. We don't do it at bath time, I just take him outside then give him a squirt of Timmy Holedigger and all smells well!


----------



## adrino

Thanks for the info Emily! I'll wait until she gets off the antib. and see if that changes anything.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Emily1970 said:


> Riley has had anal gland problems since he was small whether his poo is firm or soft. We kept shelling out $30 to have the vet do it every other week. His one side had chunky white stuff in it continually and it had to be done often to keep it from blocking. The vet finally took the time and taught me to do it. (i'm the only one in our family with a stomach strong enough for figure). We went from having to do it that often to just once in awhile now. I put yogurt on the boys food and this seems to help with the gas and digestive issues. Like DataCan said, it's really easy and only takes a few minutes. We don't do it at bath time, I just take him outside then give him a squirt of Timmy Holedigger and all smells well!


You are very brave.
I couldn't do it, the first time the vet did it HE gagged and then I gagged.
My biggest fear is getting squirted, I'd probably lose it right then and there.


----------



## Emily1970

You learn quickly where to and where not to stand.


----------



## redhead75

I just had to express Betty's anal glands last night. It was easy. My husband was about to puke. Good thing one of us has a strong stomach.

I'll be buying some pumpkin for her to help her go better.


----------



## MCD

Just on this topic-what is good to have in my arsenal of human food and drugs for Dharma as I am new to the Vizsla and had a dog in the past. So much has changed since my last dog though. Help!


----------



## pippylongstocking

Ester occasionally has leaky anal glands, so I give her sweet potato regularly, as this is easier to get in the uk than pumpkin. I do try to express her anal glands regularly, and the sweet potato definitely helps. I can tell if she goes without for a few days. I tend to boil a batch, mash it up and then put it into ice cube trays and freeze them, and then when needed, I warm a few cubes in the microwave and add to her food. Simples.


----------



## datacan

I express them when the dog gets washed. Never bothered the vet with minor issues like this. 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2246.msg15033.html#msg15033

V anal glands are not smelly in the shower. Other dogs smell different. 
Anal gland juice is water soluble.


----------



## hobbsy1010

datacan said:


> I express them when the dog gets washed. Never bothered the vet with minor issues like this.
> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2246.msg15033.html#msg15033
> 
> V anal glands are not smelly in the shower. Other dogs smell different.
> Anal gland juice is water soluble.


Get the 'Pink Gloves' out!!!!!!!'


----------



## datacan




----------



## hobbsy1010

Data, you've been dying for the 'Pink Gloves' to pop up again....

So you could use that photo 

Fair play the misses looks really good in them!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## Mcunnin4

My V has been having issues with his anal glands as well. He expressed them on my couch at LEAST 4 times in the past few weeks....  How often does the procedure need to be done, Im sure it differs from dog to dog but I hear its pretty common in vizslas/pointers in general?


----------



## GarysApollo

My brothers dogs have had anal gland issues and he started using a treat called scoot bars for anal gland problems with great results. I'm not sure who makes them but I have seen them in the store.


----------



## GarysApollo

The Scoot Bars are made by Pet Naturals of Vermont. Great company, I use their all natural insect repellent on the boys.


----------



## datacan

Dried prunes are very effective as a preventive measure. But if the anal gland sacks are full... Gotta try the gloves on or visit the vet.


----------

